
The Threat of Telecom Sabotage - hangars
http://research.dyn.com/2015/10/the-threat-of-telecom-sabotage/
======
jmnicolas
As I said previously once you start (massively) cutting cables it means you're
at war.

If the US and Russia are at war, we (civilians) will have more pressing
concerns than no or reduced Internet capabilities.

But yeah let's continue this fear mongering, propaganda always need an enemy
that can do evil things like depriving you of the internet before they kill
you ...

~~~
makomk
Russia seems quite fond of deniable warfare at the moment: doing things that
are acts of war, like invading other countries, then denying that they've done
it and using their propaganda outlets to spread confusion and disinformation.
Cutting cables would make a very effective way of waging war without seeming
to wage war.

------
leetrout
Text only Google cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:M-OMo0T...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:M-OMo0TWQcMJ:research.dyn.com/2015/10/the-
threat-of-telecom-sabotage/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

